# En vez de numeros las columnas se identifican con numeros



## egamez (Jan 4, 2008)

Pues tengo un problema con excel. Resulta que de vez en cuando y porque sí. Las letras que identifican a las columnas desaparecen y aparecen números. Esto no ocurre mientras trabajas con una hoja de excel, sino al abrir una nueva o una ya existente.

¿¿Alguien me podría decir porque pasa??


Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 4, 2008)

Sí.  Su Excel ha cambiado de vista normal a vista R1C1.  Para cambiar esta opción, vaya por el menú Tools | Options | General (etiqueta) | R1C1 Reference Style (cajita cheq) (Lo siento pero no tengo Excel en español asi que no conozco el sendero de menú en español.)


----------



## egamez (Jan 4, 2008)

Muchas gracias. Me has solucionado el problema.


Un saludo


----------

